# CO2 fills in Portland, Or



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

There is no specific forum for Portland/Oregon, so I guess I will post here:

Does anyone know where to get a CO2 fill in Portland, and how much it will cost?
My tank is running low, and I have yet to fill it since moving, and need some direction.

Thanks.


----------



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

you might try world of wet pets (503) 292-7946, or pdx fish guys (503) 591-8747....

or you can ask here greater portland aquarium society


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

you can also try

http://www.airgas.com/ welding supply

http://www.fhsteinbart.com/contact.html home brew supply


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

I'll check those out. Thanks!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I can tell you where in Salem, but thats probably not what you want! There is an Air gas place right down the street from me. Refills are somewhere around 12 dollars. Just look in the yellow pages under welding supply.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Twelve dollars is a great price! I will definitely track them down


----------



## White Worm (Jul 13, 2007)

National Firefighters in Portland on 21st and Powell. $13


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Thanks, I actually went to airgas and got a swap on my 10 lbs tank for around $14.
I've paid over $20 before in Mass. so I'm happy


----------

